
Ask HN: Where are they now(YC Fails)? - sharemywin
Everyone knows of the success stories for YC. I was wondering if being in YC helped the careers of people that&#x27;s companies failed after YC. Did they start something else?   Work for another YC company? etc. Am I the only one that&#x27;s curious? If you fail at a YC Company are you still better off?
======
meta_pseudo
I was curious about this too, [http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/) was
able to answer some of my question. Go through the list, research a bit and do
let us know if you find anything interesting :D

Hope this helped.

